# Vancouver Aquarium After Hours Tonight



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Is anyone else going to the After Hours event at the Vancouver Aquarium tonight???

I got tickets 2 weeks ago. Sounds like it's going to be pretty slick, they have their new Sharks and Rays exhibit, and the best part is that it is only 19+.... no kids running around! sweet.

Vancouver Aquarium :: After Hours


----------



## panda.lover (Nov 22, 2012)

I would of loved to go to this! 
I have bin trying to get out to the aquarium for some time now. Hope you have fun it sounds awesome.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

you will love it. Dont forget photos


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

WHY DID I NOT HEAR ABOUT THIS D: !!! Yes. Pictures. Lots and lots

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl (Dec 30, 2012)

If you think of it, ask them if they plan to have another... food, booze and sharks and no kids? What more could you ask for? (no offense to those with kids...)


----------



## GaryR (Sep 16, 2012)

77_Bus_Girl said:


> If you think of it, ask them if they plan to have another... food, booze and sharks and no kids? What more could you ask for? (no offense to those with kids...)


Food, booze, sharks being fed kids?

I'll be there tonight. I'm pretty excited.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

All sold out, unfortunately.


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Sigh have to wait till December to be 19....


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Never heard anything about it, was it advertised??


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah, nobody said anything about this before this post. I went to the last family one organized by Dave Carlson and that was a blast.


----------



## oppai (Sep 14, 2011)

Damn, wish i heard about this sooner. Hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

sorry guys I should have posted about this when i first heard about it! My apologies to everyone that wasn't aware of it. I actually heard about it while looking up something to do for my GF for Valentines... Pics are going up to photobucket right now... as well as an awesome video going up on youtube about a couple very personable porpoises... stay tuned


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Its amazing how much more appreciation I have for coral after starting my salty tank. I have been to the aquarium many times but have just not noticed how well grown in their reefs are... guess I always just looked at the fish!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

I bet this is Charles' favourite tank there... the Cardinal School!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Awesome video and pictures Mike!


----------



## Matt & Larissa (Sep 1, 2011)

We swung thru the Aquarium last night to kill a few hours. It's so cool to grow up going there and then after getting into the hobby, spending more times viewing the tanks and actually knowing what you're looking at. I spent just as much time looking at plants as I did the fish. 

My all time favorite tank is the giant South American tank with the arapaima. It's definitley showing its age, but with the addition of a few rays into the Jungle exhibit it, it makes for a fun visit, extra fun for hobbyists. 

I think the Aquarium could definitely benefit from some of our sponsors. A wild discus tank, a few more monsters or more giant cats would keep me going back. Still glad we have this venue to visit.


----------

